# My dream house



## Hooked (5/2/18)

OMW just look at this! Any donations will be welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> OMW just look at this! Any donations will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 121298



Dibs on the Koi if you buy the house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> OMW just look at this! Any donations will be welcome.
> 
> View attachment 121298


I can do R100.00, which room is mine?

That must be spectacular, and yet I will settle for a lot less as long as I see no other structures when looking out of the window!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Lets all chip in R100 and buy it as the official "ECIGSSA house"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Lets all chip in R100 and buy it as the official "ECIGSSA house"


This house is going to get crowded real quick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This house is going to get crowded real quick


I don't mind sharing, Sorry for the others but I snore like a sawmill though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I don't mind sharing, Sorry for the others but I snore like a sawmill though



Apparently so do I.. my sister recorded me one night and played it back the next morning. I was like "No WAY is that me, you went out last night and partied with a herd of buffalo!"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Muttaqeen (5/2/18)

Maybe we can do a group buy for this house lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

jm10 said:


> Dibs on the Koi if you buy the house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@jm10 You may choose your branch - better hurry - first come, first serve!

EDIT @Room Fogger the "branch" comment applies to you.
@jm10 I'm not a fish fan, so you can have all the Koi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

@Carnival What a great idea! It can be the ecigssa holiday house!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Maybe we can do a group buy for this house lol


@Muttaquen now you're talking! And there won't even be shipping or courier costs lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Apparently so do I.. my sister recorded me one night and played it back the next morning. I was like "No WAY is that me, you went out last night and partied with a herd of buffalo!"



@Carnival Isn't it funny how we never believe that we snore? One of my dogs used to wake me every morning at about 3a.m. for no apparent reason - he didn't want to go out or anything. My neighbour suggested that if I snore, maybe it was I waking the dog and not vice versa!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Isn't it funny how we never believe that we snore? One of my dogs used to wake me every morning at about 3a.m. for no apparent reason - he didn't want to go out or anything. My neighbour suggested that if I snore, maybe it was I waking the dog and not vice versa!!


I've got a pug, inherited when my sons moved back to me, she is about 7 and she beats me hands down, you can hear her on the other side of the house! So between us we clear Sabie every night of all excess timber

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @jm10 You may choose your branch - better hurry - first come, first serve!
> 
> EDIT @Room Fogger the "branch" comment applies to you.
> @jm10 I'm not a fish fan, so you can have all the Koi!


Big branch please, I move a lot in my sleep! So I get first dibs!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/2/18)

My dream house is just a payed off house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I've got a pug, inherited when my sons moved back to me, she is about 7 and she beats me hands down, you can hear her on the other side of the house! So between us we clear Sabie every night of all excess timber



@Room Fogger Oh, you live in Sabie! I often used to go there. What a beautiful part of the world that is. I lived in Graskop many, many years ago, working at the Hotel Kowyn (I don't think it's there anymore?) and then at Mount Sheba, above Pilgrims Rest.


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger Oh, you live in Sabie! I often used to go there. What a beautiful part of the world that is. I lived in Graskop many, many years ago, working at the Hotel Kowyn (I don't think it's there anymore?) and then at Mount Sheba, above Pilgrims Rest.


Beautiful country that but unfortunately I am stuck in good old Gangsters Paradise, but it will be an option later in life to relocate to the quieter side of live. I actually grew up on the farm in Ellisras, real hot but real good. As I am getting older the longing to return is getting stronger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (6/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Muttaquen now you're talking! And there won't even be shipping or courier costs lol


you spelt my name wrong...think im going to change my forum name to my nickname rather lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> you spelt my name wrong...think im going to change my forum name to my nickname rather lol


Autocorrect is no ones friend on this forum, and we sometimes see what we want to. Was initially wondering why _ Muttaqueen _was not picking up a profile, had to reread to get right spelling. As you said somewhere most people call you Mutta if I remember correctly, may be an option. Unless you have a superior super dooper stunning amazing nickname that will knock our socks off!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

Sorry @Muttaqeen !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (6/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Autocorrect is no ones friend on this forum, and we sometimes see what we want to. Was initially wondering why _ Muttaqueen _was not picking up a profile, had to reread to get right spelling. As you said somewhere most people call you Mutta if I remember correctly, may be an option. Unless you have a superior super dooper stunning amazing nickname that will knock our socks off!


 Most people know me as Muta and sadly i dont have a nickname that would knock peoples socks off lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/2/18)

@Room Fogger there goes my treehouse...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Room Fogger there goes my treehouse...


Maybe we must find our own tree and start afresh. I can swing a hammer, and hit a nail 4 times out of 10. That's why I prefer for someone else to hold the nails

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/2/18)

@Room Fogger you organise the tree and some material (the ones that cost money)and I will do the rest then you can just stand there and make tea.I'll be done by my 70th cup

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (9/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Most people know me as Muta and sadly i dont have a nickname that would knock peoples socks off lol


SockKnocker...?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (9/2/18)

Raindance said:


> SockKnocker...?


Lol noooooooo that sounds beyond wrong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

@Muttaqeen .wait for it...."kous" or "kousie" it sounds foreign

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

mutton sounds to close bit it could also work


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

mutty


----------

